# How can I take control of my brand online through social media marketing?



## bailsquad (Jul 27, 2017)

I have a fashion/ make up website that will go up in a few days or so, how do I target potential customers and how can I evaluate if my marketing is really reaching them? How can I take control of my brand online through social media marketing?


----------

